# The Hawk From Gamekeeper John



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I just want to let anyone who has been thinking about it know. The unfinished slingshot kits that Gamekeeper John is selling is a great deal indeed! You get full value for you money, and then some. I purchased this "Hawk" from him and I am totally satisfied withe the deal. Please do not hesitate to buy one of these.

Very clean cutout (note the nice double TBG bandset that's included)...









Excellent design (like all his stuff)









And the multiplex he uses is very fine!









When I get this finished, I will post again. Great deal, Thank you John!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

It looks already finished.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

They are a good deal, a band set like that cost £6 on ebay, waiting to see what you do with it, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

glad u liked it dayhiker, i look forward to seeing the finished product, john


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay, I'm a little embarrassed, now -- this isn't named "The Hawk" by its maker, John. Sorry, mate.









The name of it is "The Falcon". . . Anyways, I finished it, and here's my review.

First off, it's a brilliant fork in every way, a great shooter and easily pocketed for the poaching breed. I got nothing bad to say about this catty and still think the price is practically a steal.

The only problem I had with it is that the handle is a bit short and the sharp point at the base dug uncomfortably into me mitt. This I handled with a little reshaping as shown below.










I'm holding this in my left hand for the camera, but I hold in my right to shoot. You can see where I rounded one of the points on the base of the handle.

Now the other problem I had -- due to my own heavy handedness -- is a couple of marring boo-boo's you can see in the finish. The multiplex John uses is very high quality and has many more layers than what I'm used to working with, but I wasn't expecting how thin the surface veneer is so I was a little rough with it. My fault entirely and I will know better next time. Sorry again, John.

More pics. . .

This is held in the right (correct) hand.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The bands are strong! Practically exploded a soda can with 1/2-inch steel ball. (but these are too strong for me till I get my hand fixed).

















The wood was very easy to work with. I customized it to my hand quite easily and quickly with a file and some sandpaper. Finished with some MinWax stain-sealer and 5 coats of wipe-on satin poly.

I give this kit high marks and would recommend it to anyone who wants it for any reason. It's a _*great *_buy.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow,







. Gamekeeper Catapult Made in USA


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice job, i stained mine, they are a good quality blank, jeff


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice work on the blanks DH and jeff! it woud make my job a lot easier if all i had to make was blanks hahaha, they all came out real good! i will be selling the blanks on there own soon at £5 each, all the best john


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking fork DH, excellent job finishing it, I know what you mean about that double TB it's a killer, John was kind enough to do a single band set for me knowing about my bad arm. Nothing but good can be said about john's forks.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

U did a good job DH!


----------

